# sargent ec225 psu - changing fuse



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I seem to have blown the fuse to the 12v hab power socket and tv amp. On the face of it the fuse swap looks simple as they all sit behind a plastic cover on the psu. However I have tried pulling the plastic cover off but it wont move. I am reluctant to pull any harder for fear of breaking something.

Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , it slides to the side left or right , not sure which but tease it along and then it pops off .

Rob.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Forgot to mention pinch in from the ends and it helps to pop it out .

Rob.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Rob. Of the two fuse panels the cover came off the left hand side one OK but sods law says this was not the one I wanted! :lol: 

With a little bit of help from an appropriate tool (dinner knife) we managed to release the other one.

Thanks again.

JohnW


----------

